
Beware Bitdefender MIMT SSL Traffic - itrealforsure
can anyone using Bitdefender Total Plus can confirm this?<p>The CA<p>Subject      : C=US, O=Bitdefender, OU=IDS, CN=Bitdefender Personal CA.Net-Defender
Issuer       : C=US, O=Bitdefender, OU=IDS, CN=Bitdefender Personal CA.Net-Defender
Thumbprint   : 647AEEAD9C828817D6CA53AD4A9028777DF52B09
FriendlyName :
NotBefore    : 1&#x2F;1&#x2F;2010 12:00:00 AM
NotAfter     : 10&#x2F;20&#x2F;2025 1:58:43 PM
Extensions   : {System.Security.Cryptography.Oid, System.Security.Cryptography.Oid}
======
jepler
This is apparently called "Scan SSL" by BitDefender. Their recommendation,
once you find out about it, is to turn it off.
[http://www.bitdefender.com/support/what-to-do-when-
security-...](http://www.bitdefender.com/support/what-to-do-when-security-
certificates-cannot-be-verified-installed-1090.html)

This (mis/)feature has been disclosed at least since 2013
[http://web.archive.org/web/20130115023957/http://www.bitdefe...](http://web.archive.org/web/20130115023957/http://www.bitdefender.com/support/what-
to-do-when-security-certificates-cannot-be-verified-installed-1090.html)

